# Choosing between Fisher Homesteader and SnoWay ST



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

I have a 2004 Trailblazer and I'm going to purchase a plow for personal use. I've owned full size trucks and plows in the past but find myself looking for a plow for my Trailblazer. I've narrowed it down to the Homesteader and Snoway St series.

They are close in price.

The Fisher dealer said that the blade lockdown feature is similar to the Snoway downforce option in that it also keeps pressure on the blade. That seems to contradict the advertising which seems to indicate it simply locks the blade in its current position? Anyone able to comment?

I was amazed at the Snoway dealer. They do not have any ST blades in stock and are considering whether or not to order them. He says, "I don't want to be left sitting on them". But you have a buying customer in your showroom right now! Anyway, this may be the deciding factor. If I can't get the parts locally, what choice do I have?

Do you have any preference between the two I mentioned?


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

I bought a fisher homesteader last year and it worked great.I do 5 driveways and a townhouse complex.The blade can be locked in the down position.It worked great for backdraging.I used it all last winter and it still looks like new and didnt have any problems at all.I didnt baby it either.If you have any more questions feel free to ask me.


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

*Can you clarify?*



geereed said:


> The blade can be locked in the down position.It worked great for backdraging.


When locked down, are the hydraulics constantly applying pressure downward or is it simply locked in that position so it won't ride up on the snow pack?

Thanks for responding! It's a big help and I really appreciate your taking the time.


----------



## geereed (Oct 17, 2004)

It doesnt apply pressure it just holds it down.


----------



## RYDER (Sep 19, 2005)

I have a MT-29 Snow-Way with downpresser, and wireless remote. Igot it last month,I can't wait for it to snow.


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a Snoway ST....great plow......I bought it and the nearest dealer is 45 minutes away. This will be the third season.....with no problems. 

When I upgrade vehicles it will have a larger Snoway on it.......


Derek


----------



## MA 2001 Blazer (Mar 8, 2003)

I have a homesteader plow on my 2005 Trailblazer and love. I live in Milford MA area and had it installed at Tucks Trucks in Hudson MA last year. I plowed my driveway and the office at work and we had a ton of snow last year, no problems.

I have pictures I could email you if needed or if you are in the area come take a look.

John


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the offer, I really appreciate your willingness to help!

I think I'm going with the Homesteader. I may buy all the parts and put it on myself if I can get them at the dealer in Rye, NH.

I stopped in to the Snoway dealer in Salem, MA. Not the best salespeople. The guy at the counter says they don't have any ST blades and they probably won't buy any "because the owner doesn't want to get stuck with them". Huh? I'm standing right here, ready to purchase!

Anyway, I like the extra 3" height the Homesteader offers. After last year's snowfall, I think it'll come in handy.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

Call Pro Image Racing in Manchester NH, he is a Snow Way dealer.


----------



## BUBBACHUKA (Jan 14, 2005)

*Hey ..Mr. Big Stuff*

(sounds like a song or something)

I did the homesteader Buy and install my self from a Very very decent guy in Keene,NH (Gary @ snowplowsales.com) I dont know what his currnet price is but I bought back in Aug and got a great deal and a discount for cash. The install wasn't that bad either. I think the price was supposed to go up ~ 200-250$ back in Sept.


----------



## plow150 (Oct 29, 2004)

MrBigStuff said:


> The Fisher dealer said that the blade lockdown feature is similar to the Snoway downforce option in that it also keeps pressure on the blade. That seems to contradict the advertising which seems to indicate it simply locks the blade in its current position? Anyone able to comment?


You can lock the homesteader blade in any position, up... down... or in between. It also has a scrape lock feature such that when the blade is "floating" it resists the tendency to ride up when stacking/pushing lots of snow or when backdragging. With the blade being pretty light I've found both features work pretty good.

I did the install myself as well and found that it went pretty much by the book, not rocket science and doesn't require a vast array of tools. The only part that seems to intimidate is the electrics but on mine (F-150) it was all plug and play.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

I owned my homesteader for three years. Loved the plow it worked great ecept for backdragging. I don't know if it was my application or not but it rode up over the packed snow of your tires. This left you with a 1" or so +or- alittle. Other than that it plowed blacktop very well. Dirt was another problem. You needed to let you blade down but not let it float. It had a stong urge to dig to china if you let it float. They make a shoe kit for it but they are plastic. It was fairly easy to get off and on, stacks well, and made me lots of money.

The homesteader is a very nice plow and just like anything eles you need to feel it out and get used to its attitude. If Fisher could make the plow better it would be to put down pressure on it.


----------



## 99zr2 (Oct 26, 2003)

another pic from the side


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

*Update*

Well, I found out they make two versions of the Trailblazer; plain and EXT.

The homesteader is only meant for the EXT version. Difference is about 200lbs on each axle and 300lbs gross along with an extended wheelbase.

Nobody would install it on my plain Trailblazer for liability reasons. I understand that entirely. I only plan to do my own driveway so I bought the parts and will do the install myself.

Here's the gut punch. I opened the box marked 1533-1 mount for Trailblazer/Envoy and find.....parts and instructions for Ford Ranger/Mazda truck !! WTF.

It's not the dealer's fault, the box was labelled correctly.
What the [email protected] are these people at Fisher smoking?

The dealer is ordering the correct mount but I have to drive the 45 minutes either way to exchange and take time off work to do so. Very disappointing.


----------



## deh8255 (Nov 10, 2005)

*Western Suburbanite/Fisher Homesteader*

I have a Suburbanite 7' 4" on a Jeep Rubicon (same as Homesteader only red). I have talked to _quite_ a number of people (contractors and individuals) about the these plows vs. the Snoway's and Curtis etc. The guys that actually have them tell me there is not enough difference in this class of plow to make the decision based only on the plow. These units are basically driveway and small lot plows. As a result, I made my decision based on price and weight ending up with the Suburbanite. $2500 new. I am going to be doing some 30' - 40' concrete driveways in my neighborhood.


----------



## MrBigStuff (Oct 4, 2005)

*deh8255*

I would have preferred to get a Western. I've owned them exclusively in the past. Where I used to live, the company was a short drive away so you could deal directly with them versus a dealer.

Now, the closest Western dealer is more than 100 miles away.

What I liked about the Snoway was the fast hydraulics and clear blade. What I didn't like was the extra weight and shorter moldboard height. Also, they are maximum of 6'8" for this application which isn't wide enough at 30 deg to cover the wheel track width of the truck.

I'll be assembling and installing it this weekend now that I have the right parts.


----------

